# Redesigned my 29 gallon tank!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Some of these photos were taken before I put the fish back in.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

It makes me think of a moonscape. What is that thing that looks like a potato?


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

is that a rope fish?!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

No uglyfishyay it is a senegal bichir, and pinetree those are rocks/natural geodes.


----------

